# Guy



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Sculpted in Paperclay, painted with acrylics.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Holy cow - that's creepy!!!!!

He has great features - what are you going to use him for?


----------



## Monger (Jul 22, 2007)

Awesome...What is Paperclay? Great work


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Nice! I like that guy.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Great job Krough! You have such a great talent!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

did you use any armature underneath?


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Ms. W - I will be selling him as soon as I have his stand made, on my Etsy shop.

Monger - Paperclay is a clay made from volcanic ash

SI - Yes I sculpt on an armature. Solid sculpting medium would be very expensive. 

Thanks for the comments everyone


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

True art, as usual.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Great job krough, he's very creepy.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Yup creepy all right..
kinda scarey funny creepy >>ya know when ya wanna freak out but do the nervous laugh instead!!
Nice work!


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

Great looking. Looks like he works at a haunted circus freak show.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

He looks so... happy!  

Nice work!


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Could do a lot with that little guy

DW


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

YUCK YUCK YUCK...that is just creepy...YUCK


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

turtle2778 said:


> YUCK YUCK YUCK...that is just creepy...YUCK


Translation from TurtleTalk.......GREAT!!!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Yikes....awesome


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Once again, you do great work Mr. Krough.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

K, there's just something about your work that gives me nightmares. I guess thats a good thing.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Why thank you. I try.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Krough he is creepy!!! I love him!


----------



## Gothikim (Jun 30, 2006)

ededdeddy said:


> Great looking. Looks like he works at a haunted circus freak show.


Like Cirque de Soleil on a REALLY dark trip  Wonderful, as usual Krough!


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Nice work. Another wonderfully freaky prop!


----------

